# oKAY i need some help..Maybe?



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I figure me in that costume with a stein of some real beer would b perfect


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

heh heh
Fantasy Cover-Ups and Funny Pullovers from the*PrankPlace

I have been meaning to get my wife one of these for a couple years.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

That is probably a local group, I'd call them to inquire where they get their outfits & also ask if it would be possible to rent one from one of the girls. My Mom managed a few German restaurants & their waitresses wore outfits like that & we got them them from a uniform place that special ordered them. Think that might be $$$$$.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Muffy said:


> That is probably a local group, I'd call them to inquire where they get their outfits & also ask if it would be possible to rent one from one of the girls. My Mom managed a few German restaurants & their waitresses wore outfits like that & we got them them from a uniform place that special ordered them. Think that might be $$$$$.


OOO not good.. i didnt want to spend an arm and a leg...just for 1 night and to a party...i just thought it would b different u Never c a German girl at a party but u c alot of bunnys and playboys(girls)..lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

churchofsubgenius said:


> heh heh
> Fantasy Cover-Ups and Funny Pullovers from the*PrankPlace
> 
> I have been meaning to get my wife one of these for a couple years.


Very cute..but not quite what i had in mind..but ty for the tip


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Google search (german beer girl costume) there are alot of different sites that have them. For the most part though they are not long like those in the video.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

The famous St. Pauli girl 

type in "St. Pauli Girl Costume" you'll find it


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Count Chocula said:


> The famous St. Pauli girl
> 
> type in "St. Pauli Girl Costume" you'll find it


Thats kind of along the lines i was thinking...Thx Count...


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

christmascandy1 said:


> Thats kind of along the lines i was thinking...Thx Count...



glad i could help


----------

